# Russell Boots



## MrgreenJeans (Dec 11, 2006)

I just ordered a pair and was wondering if they are a comfortable as I have heard.

I ordered the Zephyr.


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 11, 2006)

Great boots, very comfortable.  You can even get them resoled when it wears out.  

Red


----------



## Nitro (Dec 11, 2006)

I have my Zephyr IIs on right now. They are the best footwear I own.

Let us know what your experience is after a few months.


----------



## Todd Coleman (Dec 13, 2006)

Best wearing shoes I've ever owned. I have 2 pair of ZephyrII's and a pair of Zephyrs, you wont regret buying them.


----------



## muddy_feet (Dec 13, 2006)

I've had my Zephyr's since 1998 and still look great.  It take some time to wear'em in but you'll love them.  I've walked through mud, hunted and did just about anything in them.  I will never own any other boot.


----------



## Randy (Dec 13, 2006)

agarr said:


> I have my Zephyr IIs on right now. They are the best footwear I own.



Me too!!!


----------



## Hogtown (Dec 14, 2006)

MrgreenJeans - I suspect you will be very pleased. I am currently wearing my Kangaroo top, Lightweight Birdhunters. My Sheephunters and Turtleskin Turkey hunters are at home on the shelf.  I don't know of a better, more comfortable boot available for any price. I used to buy Gokey boots (3 pairs), but after getting my first pair of Russells I have never (and will never) buy another pair of Gokeys.  As long as I can afford them, it will be Russells for me.


----------



## GAGE (Dec 14, 2006)

I also have a pair of Gokeys that I have never been able to break in.


----------



## Hogtown (Dec 14, 2006)

You hit the nail on the head Gage. My Gokey's have a lot of mileage, but I swear you still can't even find a crease in the leather. They are heck for stout, but in all seriousness I think it would take 15 years of everyday wear to make a pair as comfortable as Russell's are right of the box.


----------



## Nitro (Dec 14, 2006)

Do it right and order your Russells custom to your foot. Follow the template and directions on the website. Or better yet, go to the NWTF Convention or SCI show and have one of the Russell staff measure your foot. 

There is something to be said about "Custom" footwear built for your foot and not a mold.


----------



## MrgreenJeans (Jan 17, 2007)

Well, I got them in and have been wearing them for a few weeks now. One thing I definately had to do was buy some gell inserts. Yes, I am now gellin like a fellin. The boots are great but I just can't see how anybody could wear them without the inserts as they were very hard on the bottom of my feet. They are quickly becoming my most comfortable shoe. I hope they last as they were not cheap.


----------



## HTRDNCK (Feb 14, 2007)

MrgreenJeans said:


> Well, I got them in and have been wearing them for a few weeks now. One thing I definately had to do was buy some gell inserts. Yes, I am now gellin like a fellin. The boots are great but I just can't see how anybody could wear them without the inserts as they were very hard on the bottom of my feet. They are quickly becoming my most comfortable shoe. I hope they last as they were not cheap.




How are the boots doing? Its been a couple months now so they should be broke-in if they ever will be. What are your impressions. Likes / dislikes? Can you post a picture to show how they "look" after every day wear and tear. I am thinking about getting a pair. I work in a casual office environment and am curious if they hold their looks with wear.
Thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## muddy_feet (Feb 14, 2007)

HTRDNCK said:


> How are the boots doing? Its been a couple months now so they should be broke-in if they ever will be. What are your impressions. Likes / dislikes? Can you post a picture to show how they "look" after every day wear and tear. I am thinking about getting a pair. I work in a casual office environment and am curious if they hold their looks with wear.
> Thanks for sharing your experiences.



I wear mine to court, to hunt, to work, to church........  I'll take a picture of mine tonight, I've had them a long time.


----------



## HTRDNCK (Feb 15, 2007)

muddy_feet said:


> I wear mine to court, to hunt, to work, to church........  I'll take a picture of mine tonight, I've had them a long time.



Thanks Muddy. They look good when new ( on the web site).  Just wondered how they held up. I dont really want a shoe that looks like a big ole ugly work boot. I prefer a little class as it would be something that I would wear to work, woods, church, etc.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 15, 2007)

Im not going to be able to make the convention this year, but next year I am going so I can be fitted for some Russells.  I would like to get an everyday shoe.  does anyone have one of their chukkas, oxfords, or walking moccasins. If so please tell me about it?


----------



## muddy_feet (Feb 15, 2007)

HTRDNCK said:


> Thanks Muddy. They look good when new ( on the web site).  Just wondered how they held up. I dont really want a shoe that looks like a big ole ugly work boot. I prefer a little class as it would be something that I would wear to work, woods, church, etc.




Sorry no picture, I left the cable at my parents house.  They hold up great and are not bulky by any means.  
In all honesty they are boots that fit like moccasins, they shrink after awhile then stretch back out to fit your foot.  My old roomy in college tried to wear mine one day while I was gone.  He lasted about a hour then called to tell me my boots suck.  He didn't know they contour to the owner....


----------



## HTRDNCK (Feb 16, 2007)

muddy_feet said:


> Sorry no picture, I left the cable at my parents house.  They hold up great and are not bulky by any means.
> In all honesty they are boots that fit like moccasins, they shrink after awhile then stretch back out to fit your foot.  My old roomy in college tried to wear mine one day while I was gone.  He lasted about a hour then called to tell me my boots suck.  He didn't know they contour to the owner....



So do the sizes run pretty true to begin with? I was looking to buy a pre-made pair off the web site and worry that my idea of a 13 is different than theirs.


----------



## muddy_feet (Feb 16, 2007)

I bought mine from a place that carried them.  I had to try on a pair or two before I found the ones I liked.  BUT I'm picky when it comes to buying $200 boots.

Just remember they don't come with inserts so measure to add them or they will be too tight at first.

They do take a lot to break them in...just keep that in mind.


----------



## Hogtown (Feb 16, 2007)

HTRDNCK - I recommend that you go to the website and print the measurement instructions. Take all the measurements and then order your boots custom made. I dont' believe it costs any (or much) more than buying them off the shelf. In addition, if you order custom made, Russell will make in and all necessary modifications to insure that they fit at no cost.


----------



## MrgreenJeans (Mar 13, 2007)

They should be a little too tight at first to allow them to stretch to fit your foot. Mine seemed to be narrow when I first tried them on but have stretched to fit my foot quite comfortably.


----------

